# Erie Gold Series



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that the lake was rolling some 6'-10' waves this past weekend during the tournament . My question is , why would any tournament director open the lake up if the lake was predicted to be that rough ? The guys that ended up with 1st and 2nd places made runs clear to Canada , all I can say is , those guys were nuts ! They definatly earned their checks that day .


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Its crazy how far some people will run on Erie no matter how bad it is to find fish, yeah they may win but one of these days they're going to pay for it with their lives.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My problem would be that even if I made it there to fish, I would have no idea how to control the boat in 6 foot waves to be able to fish. What do they strap themselves to the seat or something. 6 foot waves nearly throw you out of the bass boat! I can't fathom how these guys once they reach their spots can concentrate enough to not get pounded with waves and fish! Can anybody that's fished in a bass boat in 4-6 waves tell me how you concentrate on what your trying to fish and not getting swamped? It must really be an art. I'm interested to hear about it. I agree I think they are nuts.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've fished in 4-5 footers it is really tough to do but I've caught some nice when it is rough but you better make sure you have a good bilge pump. It is tough to move around and net fish when it is rough u just got to be careful I wouldn't go out in 6 footers I probably won't go out if they are bigger than 4. 

Good Luck and Be careful


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

It was probaly a whole other world on that side of the lake, probaly a real nice day over there, it was just getting there and back  but those boys do it all summer long, year after year, they know how to run the troughs threw the waves.


----------

